# Tortoise Enclosure [In Progress]



## khanvict

Deciding to opt out of the modified ping pong table idea proposed in my other thread based upon forum member recommendations, I have started the process of putting together a different enclosure set-up. This is just the skeleton of it and there's much more to do so I will update this thread as I add the necessities and accessories to complete.



>



Dimensions: 83"L x 39"W x 14.5" (29" including top section)H

There will be some sort of ramp connecting the top and bottom sections. 

I need some recommendations on the following:

- Substrate/Mulch: what is the _cleanest_, pest/bug resistant, type of substrate or mulch that the tortoise can still enjoy?
- Heat lamp: Someone posted this UV Heat Lamp in another thread and there was no clarification if this one (supposedly newer) gives off the same amount of UV-B as the "Active" UV Heat Lamp by the same company. It was said that supposedly it's the same thing and they just stopped using "active" on the packaging but I don't know. I tried e-mailing the website but have not gotten a response yet. Will it work?
- Minor decorations/accessories: any particular rocks/items you find work really well in your enclosures, give it a better feel, or find that your tortoise enjoys? Please share with me and post pictures if available.

I'll post more pictures as I progress with the enclosure.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well that's a serious creation. I have used those as storage things. Make sure you get the wire pushed into the connector really hard, make sure they are connected really good. Then you will need some sort of a waterproof liner, a shower curtain liner would be good. Then cypress mulch is a great substrate and mixes well with the moss needed for a humid hide. What tortoise is going in there? I use garden rocks, I look for rocks that are different or stand out somehow. You need a pool and a hide and plants. But be prepared for the tortoise to squish or eat the plants...Good work so far.


----------



## GBtortoises

My biggest recomendation would be to _not_ use wire grating or any other type of mesh sides. Even though they may not look it, many tortoises are very capable climbers. I would not only be concerned about them being able to easily climb out of the cage in the photo but also about them attempting to climb out, possibly falling and getting a limb or neck caught in the large size grating in the process. Which can lead to injury or worse.


----------



## khanvict

I just realized my dimensions were with the flaps/walls before they were folded in.
Correct Dimensions: 71"L x 27"W x 14.5"H



maggie3fan said:


> Well that's a serious creation. I have used those as storage things. Make sure you get the wire pushed into the connector really hard, make sure they are connected really good. Then you will need some sort of a waterproof liner, a shower curtain liner would be good. Then cypress mulch is a great substrate and mixes well with the moss needed for a humid hide. What tortoise is going in there? I use garden rocks, I look for rocks that are different or stand out somehow. You need a pool and a hide and plants. But be prepared for the tortoise to squish or eat the plants...Good work so far.



Yes, what I liked about the storage cubes is the flexibility to create a customizable space and one that is easily expandable at any time. I'll be sure to make sure the connectors are tight - they are on firm but anytime you physically move the entire enclosure you have to re-tighten.

The material inside the cubes that makes the bed/walls is a sheet of coroplast (corrugated plastic), which is water-proof.

I am looking to put a russian or greek tortoise in there but I haven't found one yet.

I will get the pool dish. Thought about making the space under the top section as the hide by closing it off but will probably temporarily just use one of those logs that everyone else does. I was thinking of using fake plants but not sure yet.



GBtortoises said:


> My biggest recomendation would be to _not_ use wire grating or any other type of mesh sides. Even though they may not look it, many tortoises are very capable climbers. I would not only be concerned about them being able to easily climb out of the cage in the photo but also about them attempting to climb out, possibly falling and getting a limb or neck caught in the large size grating in the process. Which can lead to injury or worse.



Climbing is something I definitely thought about before I went this route. I can cap the corners for sure (I saw that one thread) and can take other steps to prevent that from happening.

For the time being I went ahead and took the panels that make the 2nd story off (since I don't have a ramp set-up yet anyway) and used them as legs at the bottom so that the enclosure is not sitting on the ground (will post pics later). This way, I can check the enclosure for weaknesses just on the first level. Then, after making any necessary adjustments, I'll add the panels that make the top section back on and will have a better idea of what I need to do to ensure it's safe.


----------



## khanvict

Revision:

eliminated the 2nd story for now until i test out the first level, gave it some legs so it's more of a proper tortoise table, added the uv heat lamp.



>



next trip to home depot, i've been going there a lot just to browse, i'll pick up some mulch. i think i'm going to go with western red cedar mulch and some soil or playsand. will also get the dishes and hide and post pictures when it's arranged.

i also need a tortoise  due to lack of availability locally i may end up going for a box turtle but we'll see.


----------



## Jenilyn

i like it so far.


----------



## Floof

Looks pretty good so far! On the note of substrate, though, NO CEDAR! Cedar and pine are very bad for your tortoise's respiratory system. Whatever you end up getting, make sure there is NO cedar or pine in it... If you want a mulch-type substrate, cypress is what is normally recommended around here.


----------



## ehopkins12

grab some coco coir bricks. that stuff is great.


----------



## tortoisenerd

Wait until you know what kind of turtle/tort you are getting until you get substrate. If it doesn't need the humidity (adult Russian), then you might want to use something dry like aspen because it is easier. Otherwise, cypress mulch, orchid bark, coconut coir, or organic potting soil are good choices (I personally don't think you need the sand mixed into anything and it has more risks than benefits). Please read the ingredients of anything you buy very carefully. Don't buy any wood mix or stuff that doesn't say exactly what it is because as Taylor said, cedar and pine are toxic. For the lamp, you need to use a stand or some other way that you can easily move it up and down to adjust the temperature. Until you get the substrate in there you won't know the height you need (12-18 inches above the substrate if it is the 100 Watt), you need to adjust the height to get the right basking temperature, and then you need to adjust the height on an almost daily basis as the room temp & humidity change (buy an accurate thermometer like a temp gun, the PE1 is $25). Don't such into getting a tort or box turtle. Once you find what you want (there is no problem with waiting to find what you want or having one shipped, but do think about getting one at least 6 months to a year old that is less fragile), you then need to do an additional few weeks research at a minimum about diet and care. If it isn't a full grown tort/turtle, consider blocking off part of that table so it will last you longer. They need their space increased as they grow of else the enclosure is essentially shrinking for them and it is stressful. Once you know what breed/size you are getting, you'll need a water dish, food dish (I like a slate tile to wear down beak/nails and to give the tort space to eat, and so they don't have to climb a bowl lip), hides (at least 3 so you have them in different temperature zones, whether they are a log hide, boxes, containers, fake plants, plant pot, etc), possibly a heat bulb for winter night heat, and to find a tort vet to take it for a check up and fecal test. As long as there isn't a risk of climbing the wires, and you have adequate height for substrate, awesome!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Cool looking "Tortoise table", khanvict...looks like it'd be fairly easy to keep clean. too!


----------



## aalur

Looks great! I use the C&C setup for my guinea pigs, it is really easy to keep clean with them. 
I have lots of grids, i might use them for my tortoise table too, thanks


----------



## khanvict

Just updating the thread with pictures of how I arranged it:



> Overall View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left View



Those are marble white rocks in the center. They keep the temperature right at about 95 in the basking area according to the thermometer. Originally I had them scattered on the edges like a border but the tortoise would always go nap/lay on the sides next to the rocks so I just brought them all to the center. When I did that I had to move the lamp up higher because the rocks were getting too hot with it being so close initially.

The green dish is for water which he does not frequent much, if it all. I leave the food in the same place everyday but he does not bother with that much either. On the opposite side is a dish with some generic potting soil which he will go and sit in or just walk through and seems to like. I also cornered off a box-type hide because he was going to sleep in that corner often but kept the top open so I could still see him to make sure he's ok.

Underneath I have storage space for the bins with extra mulch, topsoil, and rocks and other misc. supplies.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

You might rearrange it so that the light is over one end, rather than the center and put a hide-away on each end...give your new buddy a better range of temperatures/places to choose from.
Add a few plants (live or artificial)...he'll feel more like he's out in the wild, and that's always good.

Other than that, nice looking set-up!


----------



## PeanutbuttER

I'll admit, I was skeptical as to how this would turn out but it's really coming toget5her nicely. You've got a lot of good thought going into it. I like the rocks and did a similar thing in my table. I don't remember what kind of tort you've got, but it looks like a good setup. One thing you might consider is having a larger flat rock near the heat lamp as well. That way the tort can fully lay on it when it's warm. Mine seem to like it.

Also, I second the idea of moving the heat lamp over a bit.


----------



## BuffsTorts

I thought the weight would destroy the 'legs' cool job.
I second moving the light to one, side, increase gradient.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well that's now 4 of us who think the light needs to be at one end. And *I* think your half log needs to be butted up against the side so it is closed off at one end making it a cave rather then a tunnel. The object of a 'hide' is to make the tortoise feel safe inside.


----------



## khanvict

also, for anyone wondering about him climbing: i've watched numerous attempts at him trying to climb but the coroplast material does not give him the grip he needs. his claws slip. perhaps he will adjust, get stronger, or figure it out but i do plan on eventually capping the corners to be on the safe side. 



Terry Allan Hall said:


> You might rearrange it so that the light is over one end, rather than the center and put a hide-away on each end...give your new buddy a better range of temperatures/places to choose from.
> Add a few plants (live or artificial)...he'll feel more like he's out in the wild, and that's always good.
> 
> Other than that, nice looking set-up!



thanks terry, i will use your suggestions 



PeanutbuttER said:


> I'll admit, I was skeptical as to how this would turn out but it's really coming toget5her nicely. You've got a lot of good thought going into it. I like the rocks and did a similar thing in my table. I don't remember what kind of tort you've got, but it looks like a good setup. One thing you might consider is having a larger flat rock near the heat lamp as well. That way the tort can fully lay on it when it's warm. Mine seem to like it.
> 
> Also, I second the idea of moving the heat lamp over a bit.



i appreciate it. i will check back at home depot to see if i can find a flat piece of rock. did you get yours from a particular place or did you just happen to come across it in your garden or somewhere outdoors?



BuffsTorts said:


> I thought the weight would destroy the 'legs' cool job.
> I second moving the light to one, side, increase gradient.



the box of one assembled pack of those storage cubes (a square composed of 2 spaces on top, 2 on bottom) states it can support 40lbs of weight distributed evenly. the base is of course wider and although the bottom (or legs) are not completely filled the gaps are at points where it does not cause instability. it does not wobble or have any issues at this point.



maggie3fan said:


> Well that's now 4 of us who think the light needs to be at one end. And *I* think your half log needs to be butted up against the side so it is closed off at one end making it a cave rather then a tunnel. The object of a 'hide' is to make the tortoise feel safe inside.



yes, i believe i should change the light after everybody's input. ideally i would like to have the log positioned like that but it would make it way too easy for him to climb against a wall.


----------



## PeanutbuttER

I found it in a park near my house. It's shaped like a rectangular box and I dig it down into the substrate a bit. It's got a decent amount of mass and emits a small amount of heat during the night as well. Home depot is as good a place to get a rock though. I just didn't want to pay for it


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Next time I'm out your way, khan, I can bring you some flat rocks (we only have several tons on our property )...about what size would you like?


----------



## khanvict

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Next time I'm out your way, khan, I can bring you some flat rocks (we only have several tons on our property )...about what size would you like?



I went to home depot looking for some and mostly they have these paver-type stones and flagstone rock i think it's called. the flagstone has a more natural shape to it but both are kind of thick. they actually had this other kind of stone/rock i dont know what it was, it was perfect, they were super thin and the bottom of them had some kind of wire mesh for some reason but you had to buy the whole bag of 'em because they didn't sell em individually and i don't need all of them. i think it'd be tough to find but do you have any out there that are roughly mousepad sized (maybe a little smaller) and say no thicker than 1/4-1/2"? i don't mean to bother you with specifics and i appreciate the offer as well, i'm going to check lowe's myself also tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I realize that I don't know a whole lot about keeping turtles and tortoises, but I do know that we call a "hide", a hide for a reason. Experience has taught us that when turtles or tortoises go into their hide to sleep they need/want to feel secure and to have both ends open, making a tunnel, instead of a hide, that does not make a very secure turtle or tortoise. Having one end butt up against a wall is not going to give the animal a chance to climb out. If it actually does then I would suggest that you might need to change how you have that set up. 
Also I am curious about what kind of substrate you have? It looks awfully red, and that makes me think about cedar. Here again, I'm not loaded with experience like some of you, but I did have 3 Sulcata hatchlings and I used pine/cedar shavings for the substrate and one hatchling was dead in the morning, the second one was blinded and it took 2 years of Vet treatments before he got partial vision in one eye and I found a better forever home for the third one. So if that is cedar/pine I think you should believe me when I say that can be very toxic[/u] to your chelonia...


----------



## khanvict

maggie3fan said:


> I realize that I don't know a whole lot about keeping turtles and tortoises, but I do know that we call a "hide", a hide for a reason. Experience has taught us that when turtles or tortoises go into their hide to sleep they need/want to feel secure and to have both ends open, making a tunnel, instead of a hide, that does not make a very secure turtle or tortoise. Having one end butt up against a wall is not going to give the animal a chance to climb out. If it actually does then I would suggest that you might need to change how you have that set up.
> Also I am curious about what kind of substrate you have? It looks awfully red, and that makes me think about cedar. Here again, I'm not loaded with experience like some of you, but I did have 3 Sulcata hatchlings and I used pine/cedar shavings for the substrate and one hatchling was dead in the morning, the second one was blinded and it took 2 years of Vet treatments before he got partial vision in one eye and I found a better forever home for the third one. So if that is cedar/pine I think you should believe me when I say that can be very toxic[/u] to your chelonia...



this is the mulch i'm using.


----------



## khanvict

some revisions:

- moved the heat/uv lamp to right side of enclosure
- added flagstone flat rock (can't really tell because of the glare but it's there)
- added patch of grass
- added a toy ball to play with
- reduced size of topsoil dish (was my water dish, need to get another one now so just using a paper plate with some water for the rest of the night)


Overview






Right View





Left View


----------

